# M2 edges M-slice



## stiwi griffin (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm having a lot of problems solving the edges in the M slice, because it can be flipped, and i have searched for this over an hour and haven't found anything on how to solve them. any help?


----------



## powershotman (Dec 25, 2009)

watch Eric Limeback's detailed tutorial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_iHsQ045EM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cL6ZYtmeXU


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 25, 2009)

I recommend http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html#pairs .


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 25, 2009)

thank you both, but one last question, if the middle layer is fliped and the buffer needs to go to UB?


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 25, 2009)

Shoot to UB as usual, with m2. it doesn't matter how the M-slice is when you shoot to UB.


----------

